

The Business of Fake Hollywood Money - Someone
http://priceonomics.com/the-business-of-fake-hollywood-money/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8104559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8104559)
(172 points, 248 days ago, 74 comments)

------
cbhl
(2014)

